
Show HN: Devolio – Social Community for Programming - etherio
https://www.devol.io/
======
etherio
I've been making this on and off since January and I'm really happy to finally
share it. I was able to work on it a lot with my high school closing and I
hope you find it interesting :). The content is pretty sparse for now but I
hope we can grow it into something cool!

~~~
sharemywin
what technology stack did you use?

~~~
etherio
I'm using a Rails backend with Jquery on the frontend. It's all hosted on
Heroku and I use AWS S3 for image storage. I might host it on AWS EC2 later if
Heroku becomes too slow.

